# اوفر افخم الاطارات الطبيه ريبان والاطارات الكوريه ونظارات ريبان الشمسيه وبسعر خاص



## وكز (16 مارس 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاطارات الطبيه الكوريه
والسعر واحد لكل الاشكال
120 ريال









 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 ​



(ارماني)



















 







 



 





(قوتشي)









(برادا)







​





اااخر موضه من الاطارات الطبيه والي هابين فيها بالمجامعات والمدارس
الحين وبقوه​
اطارات ريباان
السعر موحد
140 ريال




















 




 




 




 









 


 







نظارات الاطفال​

هذا الشكل
بـ 100 ريال




































وهذا الشكل
بـ 130 ريال









النظارات الشمسيه 
والسعر موحد لجميع الاشكال


170 ريال 












 






































[/url


​

ويوجد هناك الكثير من الاشكال الجديده راح انزلها باقرب وقت ان شاء الله ​




للطلب على الخاص
حياكم الله​


----------



## وكز (19 مارس 2012)

*رد: اوفر افخم الاطارات الطبيه ريبان والاطارات الكوريه ونظارات ريبان الشمسيه وبسعر خاص*

لا اله الا الله


----------



## وكز (27 مارس 2012)

*رد: اوفر افخم الاطارات الطبيه ريبان والاطارات الكوريه ونظارات ريبان الشمسيه وبسعر خاص*

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## وكز (13 أبريل 2012)

*رد: اوفر افخم الاطارات الطبيه ريبان والاطارات الكوريه ونظارات ريبان الشمسيه وبسعر خاص*

اااااااااب اااااااب اااااااب


----------

